# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Rule of thumb?

## Froggiefressh

I know the rule of thumb is to feed your frog as much as they can eat in 10-15 mins...
See my problem is I do not think my tomato frog will stop eating? She is a beast
and eats like one. I'll admit I feed her a lot, but I do feed her a lot because I'm
afraid she will be hungry and I can't have that. So seeing as this rule of thumb 
doesn't exactly work for me should I just keep feeding her a lot? I think she is
a tad over-weight. Let me know what you guys think =)

----------


## Don

Tomato frogs always look plump when they are healthy and that is just their nature.

I would feed as you have been but change to every other day and not daily to see how the frog's weight is maintained.  Are you dusting the crickets?  Calcium is very important and needs to be part of every frogs diet.

Photos are always welcome and other Tomato Frog keepers may chime in as to how their frogs compare to your in size and weight.

----------


## Froggiefressh

> Tomato frogs always look plump when they are healthy and that is just their nature.
> 
> I would feed as you have been but change to every other day and not daily to see how the frog's weight is maintained.  Are you dusting the crickets?  Calcium is very important and needs to be part of every frogs diet.
> 
> Photos are always welcome and other Tomato Frog keepers may chime in as to how their frogs compare to your in size and weight.


How plump is too plump?!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Yes I do dust the cricket about every 3rd or 4th feeding. I do not want her to over dose. I'll get some pictures up tonight so we can compare them to other owner's tomatoes!

----------

